# Number of shampoos & conditioners used in 1 bathing session?



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm currently trying out #1 all systems shampoos and conditioners and the specialist groomer in the country that I'm currently residing recommended a few stages of bathing which involves about 4-5 types of shampoos and conditioners to me.

The general idea is to wash out the dirt 1st with shampoo A, get rid of the chemical residues with shampoo B, whitened with C, soften it with D then use 2 conditioners on them. I do find them pretty tiring but the results can be quite significant. I was wondering is that considered show prep bathing already or all of u do it weekly?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just a pet owner, but I shampoo twice and condition once when bathing.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I also shampoo 2x and condition 1x


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I only shampoo once (and condition once). I would think all that shampoo would terribly dry out their skin. Whitening shampoo is harsh, I only use it once a month.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Depends how grubby they are - mostly Harley gets 1 x shampoo for the face, 1 x shampoo for the body + 1 x conditioner. Dakota's coat is totally different, and she gets 1 type of shampoo for the face, 1 type for the body, and a whitening for her belly & feet (cause they get VERY grubby), then she gets 1 x condidtioner. Then they both get 'silk sprits' & sometimes 'ice on ice' or bio-groom anti-static when I dry them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a clarifying shampoo, then a gentle whitening shampoo (or a moisturizing shampoo if it's not a show bath) then I condition. I seem to use different products every time I bathe my dogs, though, so can't really name brands because it varies. Who is telling you to bath this way?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also bathe twice, condition once. Shampooing so many times sounds much too stripping.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I shampoo 2x's and condition 2x's. One conditioner is the rinse out kind and the second is a leave-in.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

the brand I'm using claims that its botanical...so should not be too harsh. I can see results though but I have some friends who just use the same shampoo twice plus conditioner and claims that the result was good.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor Martin has such a thin coat you can see his pink skin through on his legs.

Hopefully his coat will grow in a bit once he's used to good food and a good home.

I use a baby shampoo all-in-one with conditioner, just one shampoo and a good rinse.

Less is more in our household - I use very little product in my own butt-crack-length hair and it's definitely healthier than when I was using lots of 'stuff'.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

_the brand I'm using claims that its botanical...so should not be too harsh._

Just like with food - read the label!! Just because they wave a flower over some chemicals doesn't make it a gentle shampoo!!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I use #1 all systems too - it´s nearly 1,5 years since i first bought it.

1- super cleaning & conditioning shampoo - diluted 1:5 + a little bit clear baby-oil
2. pure white lightening shampoo - diluted 1:5 - leave it on the doggie for 5 minutes
3 conditioner ( pantene )

until steini was 7 months old, his bath was only step 1 and 3
I like the products, but I don´t think you need more than this.

last weekend I bought summerwinds shampoo & conditioner on a dogshow and tried it yesterday. 
I like it too, but I think the doggies like it more, because its only step 1 and 3 and the wet-time i shorter


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I shampoo once using whitening on body-- tear free on face --then a conditioner --then a spritz-- after blow drying every week :smheat:
TROPICLEAN AWAPUHI WHITE SHAMPOO 
RING 5-- HAIR CARE CONDITIONER


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Shampoo once condition once. I use a different shampoo for their faces (tear free). I dont use whitenening shampoos. I tried it once and it ruined Gracie's coat.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

> Just like with food - read the label!! Just because they wave a flower over some chemicals doesn't make it a gentle shampoo!![/B]


Thks for highlighting, there are indeed some soap base and chemicals inside but they claim its extracted from plants hence I have to take their word for it if not I wouldn't have trusted to try them. There isn't much choices of botanical brands that have such an extensive range at my place also so.....its more like a hobson choice for me.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci gets 2 shampoos and 1 conditioner. I haven't used a whitening product in a long time since I find that everything makes her skin itchy! So, now I use WAG and it seems to really soothe her skin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

recently I bath my maltese and I find that after using whitening products for quite sometime continuously, see seems to develop a lot of brownish dots all around her skin which is usually pinkish. This is a period where I constituently used whitening product for every bath of hers. Think I need to cut down and see how it goes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> recently I bath my maltese and I find that after using whitening products for quite sometime continuously, see seems to develop a lot of brownish dots all around her skin which is usually pinkish. This is a period where I constituently used whitening product for every bath of hers. Think I need to cut down and see how it goes.[/B]


Have you had her in the sun more than normal? I'm pretty sure the brown dots are her skin pigment and not the result of a whitening shampoo. I've got some quality cow spots on my girls also! :wub: 

Using a whitening shampoo every bath though can dry out the coat and depending on which one you use, can give it a gray/purple tint if used to often.

Do the brownish dots look like this? 
[attachment=28317:IMG_5982.jpg]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> Do the brownish dots look like this?
> [attachment=28317:IMG_5982.jpg][/B]



:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: !!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, didn't she look cute?? I still can't believe she was that small!
[attachment=28319:IMG_5205.jpg]

I found this pic of Lucy when she was 5 mos old and it made me laugh. This was the start of the Eyebrows of Evil, when my vet shaved her snout and between her eyes. Glad those EoE's have grown out!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

no...its small little brownish dots that can be peeled off when scratch. I thought it was insect bites...but they are in places where the coat is thick and long also. No my dogs are not exposed to a lot of sunlight.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> no...its small little brownish dots that can be peeled off when scratch. I thought it was insect bites...but they are in places where the coat is thick and long also. No my dogs are not exposed to a lot of sunlight.[/B]


That sounds alot like flea dirt or some kind of skin irritation, I wouldn't peel it off that probably isn't good for her skin. You can get insect bits in places with long coat - thats where fleas love to live (they don't like sunlight at all!!). Personally I would make sure she doesn't have fleas or a skin allergy - seeing as you said its normally pink and cut back on using the whitening shampoo a little. 

I love that picture of Lucy :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A vet trip is in order for the scabby skin.


----------

